# Adria Insurance



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

:lol: 

Adria Vision owners out there. Where did you get your insurance, I am being quoted around £600. Clean licence full no claims, CAT1 and dare I say it 62 years young.Is this unreasonable, I have never paid more than £400 before albeit for cheaper 'wagons'.

JohnB


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

£350 ish with Comfort Insurance.

Joint policy 40 & 36 years, full NCB, cat 1 alarm, full european breakdown & 2k cover for satellite.

Have you just bought it Jobla... care to tell me the specs' etc? 
Did you get it off e-bay, as I noticed one on there last week pop up [which is rare]

Just noticed you've the 647, which is what' I'd like... we've the 707 SG

w


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

£280 with Comfort including 365 days EU travel and breakdown for our Autocruise Starspirit value £28K.


----------

